# Rendbjerg Strand/ Egernsund



## Haiopai (13. Juli 2004)

Hallöchen,
ich bin ab kommendem Wochenende in Rendbjerg Strand (Egernsund) ....1 Woche Familienurlaub. Natürlich muß ein Boot mit. Ich kenne die Gegend absolut 0. Hat einer von euch einen Tip oder ist vielleicht auch da irgendwo mit dem Boot unterwegs. Wo lohnt es sich denn da, gibts irgend einen Topspot? Das Boot ist mein Hille Coaster 560HT /60PS, ich kann also auch ein bisschen weiter raus fahren.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rendbjerg Strand/ Egernsund*

Moin, wo is denn das? Dänemark?


----------



## Haiopai (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rendbjerg Strand/ Egernsund*

Ähhhh, ...ja  kurz (ganz,ganz kurz) hinter der Grenze. Flensburgerförde? Flensburger Grenzübergang und dann sofort östliche Richtung. Irgendwo kurz vor Sonderborg. Ich muß dazu sagen, ich habe den Urlaub nicht geplant, denn ich fahre immer hin und her. Ein Tag fischen, ein Tag arbeiten, fischen, arbeiten, fischen, ar...


----------



## toddy (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rendbjerg Strand/ Egernsund*

Ist es das Egernsund an der Fl Förde, dann gibt es schon mal ne kostenlose Top slipstelle am kleinen egernsund.
In der Aussenförde und rund um die Insel Als mit anhängsel Kaegenaes sind sicherlich Dorsche u. Plattfische zu verhaften.
z. B gruene Fahrwassertonne vor Kragsand.
Aussenküste vor Als. etc.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rendbjerg Strand/ Egernsund*

ok, ich guck mal ob ich da was finde und schick es dir morgen. #h


----------



## Blauortsand (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rendbjerg Strand/ Egernsund*

Vor Egernsund soll auch gleich dass mit den Dorschen funzen aufjedenfall wenn Du auf die Deutsche Seite nach Holnis rüberfährst! Vor Kragesand geht fast immer was auch vor Langballigau! Kegnaes und Alsen und alles drum herum sollte auch so manchen Fisch ans Licht bringen! 
Dorsch aufjedenfall besser in der Außenförde!!!
Meerforelle überall in der Förde!!!
Plattfisch eher in der Außenförde!


----------



## Angelhans84 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Rendbjerg Strand/ Egernsund*

Hi liebe Angelfreunde,

Fahr Anfang September nach Rendbjerg und da die Antworten zu diesem Thema doch etwas veraltet sind, wollte ich fragen ob ihr mir ein paar gute, aktuelle Tipps zum Angeln in und um Renbjerg geben könntet?! Ich habe leider kein Boot, also müsste ich mir eines leihen. Ist das Vorort möglich? Ich danke euch jetzt schonmal für eure Antworten.

Gruß,
Angelhans


----------



## Slobsen (29. September 2015)

*AW: Rendbjerg Strand/ Egernsund*

Hallo ich bin zur Zeit in Rendbjerg im Urlaub für eine Woche. Ich war auch schon in Egernsund unter der Brücke doch irgendwie hatte ich kein Glück kein Biss kein Fisch nichts. Vieleicht kann mir einer von Euch eine guten Tipp für die Gegend hier geben. Habe Brandungs und Spinnrute sowie Sibrolino Ausrüstung dabei....Danke schonmal für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Basti- Fantasti (29. September 2015)

*AW: Rendbjerg Strand/ Egernsund*

Hey ,
Sind heute Abend in skelde ,also quasi bei dir um die Ecke 
Zum Brandungsangeln ...platten sollten heute gehen .

Liebe Grüße
Basti


----------



## Slobsen (29. September 2015)

*AW: Rendbjerg Strand/ Egernsund*

Hey vieleicht könnten wir ja zusammen auf Tour gehen wollte jetzt eh nochmal nach Sonderburg um mir Seeringler zu holen ?


----------



## Basti- Fantasti (29. September 2015)

*AW: Rendbjerg Strand/ Egernsund*

Klar,du kannst gerne mitkommen .
Schicke dir meine Nummer als PN .


----------



## Slobsen (29. September 2015)

*AW: Rendbjerg Strand/ Egernsund*

Top würde mich sehr freuen wenn es klappen würde, eine Treffpunkt und Startzeit könnten wir ja dann per Telefon vereinbaren


----------



## KaLeu (29. September 2015)

*AW: Rendbjerg Strand/ Egernsund*

Moin zusammen,

man kann ein Motorboot in der Marina Minde beim Hafenmeister mieten. Mit selbigem zur Schwiegermuttertonne fahren, das sollte dann passen.


MfG


KaLeu


----------



## Slobsen (29. September 2015)

*AW: Rendbjerg Strand/ Egernsund*

Danke nochmal an Basti - Fantansti und seinem Kollegen es war mir ein Fest heut Abend mit Euch


----------



## Basti- Fantasti (30. September 2015)

*AW: Rendbjerg Strand/ Egernsund*

Fanden wir auch mein bester#6,

Anglerboard verbindet halt.
Ich hoffe du hast noch einen tollen Urlaub.
Wenn du noch ne Stelle brauchst um am Tag Platte
zu fangen ,schreibe einfach kurz durch.

Liebe Grüße
Basti

PS:Herb hat auf 12 Platte erhöht ....Musste mich mit 4 und einem Dorsch geschlagen geben |kopfkrat:q.


----------



## Slobsen (30. September 2015)

*AW: Rendbjerg Strand/ Egernsund*

Ja gerne bin immer offen für nen Tip wo ich mir auch am Tage Platten an die Leine holen kann....Muss ja meine Würmer noch sinnvoll verwenden....


----------

